# Do they look like what they should do?



## jafeth (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey!

My name is Jafeth and I am new 
I like this forum and I would be very glad, if some of of you could give me some tipps or comments about my paintings. 
I know, here a people, who are really professional or just so talented, (or you do like paintings-that´s enough ;-) ) that it would be very nice, if you leave a comment! 

I made for example these portraits, are you able to identify them?

No1
http://tinyurl.com/2qcjzn

No2
http://tinyurl.com/32wtt5

A woman! 

http://tinyurl.com/3ao72m

No4
http://tinyurl.com/22tlwe


And now, something different!

No5
http://tinyurl.com/yte9uh

No6
http://tinyurl.com/ypm9ml


Thank you very much and I hope you like one of them (or more   )

Jafeth


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 28, 2007)

They are pretty good. Wish i could draw. Try turning your hand to photoshop and draw some digitally.


----------



## SCWIDVICIOUS (Mar 30, 2007)

that is awesome to watch!


----------



## jeroen (Mar 31, 2007)

jafeth said:


> I would be very glad, if some of of you could give me some tipps or comments about my paintings.



I only saw the first video and I noticed a couple of things:

You're holding your pencil like you're trying to push it through the paper: loosen up 

You're not actualy drawing... I mean that it looks like you're copying shadows from a photo instead of constructing a portrait. You're not looking at the whole picture, but you are only looking at the details. That's why it looks like  that hat is sitting on top of his face instead of that it looks lik he is wearing it.

It is not bad though. I can see you have a good eye and I think you could become really good with some proper drawing lessons. Would be a waste of talent to stay at this level IMO.

Cheers, Jeroen


----------

